# Movies about East Germany?



## Sang-Drax (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm looking for movies in the lines of The Lives of Others; Goodbye, Lenin; and Der Tunnel... no specific genre really, just any good production about cold war- era East Germany. Don't ask me why, I'm just fascinated by that theme.

Suggestions?


----------



## petereanima (Dec 7, 2010)

The Woman From Checkpoint Charlie

Sonnenallee

Wir sind das Volk!

There is also a newer movie called "Liebe Mauer", i think its a romantic comedy or something but deals with issues because of the wall etc.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 7, 2010)

Danke! Will check those out =)


----------

